# Forums Open



## Butterfree (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, the new forums are formally open. And running vBulletin 3.7.2.

Firstly: the ASB and Mafia forums are closed for now. This is because Negrek is going to do some renovations with the ASB when she gets back from China, and I'm still getting the Mafia ready and want to make a little hack for it to make things easier.

Secondly: yes, I am aware that only Minimal Dewgong style is up at the moment. I'll be adding the others as soon as possible.

Thirdly: if you really miss any of the hacks that used to be on the old forums and are not on the new one yet, you can ask for them to be re-included. If enough people want it back, I'll reinstall it.

Fourthly: if you were a mod and don't want to use this chance to get rid of your modly duties, just note that in your post and I'll remod you.

Fifthly: yes, there have been some changes. See if you can spot them all.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome! Lookin' good, TCoD! =]

As far as hacks go, what about the Arcade and Adoption Center? Both seem easy enough to install, especially because you made the latter.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 25, 2008)

OOH OOH I SEE ONE I SEE ONE 

WE HAVE LITTLE EGGS IN OUR POSTBITS NOW :D 

Yay, it's open.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

Sweat. Thunder birds are GOOOOOO!

Well, thanks for getting the forums up and running. I know if I had my own forums and this happened, I would have taken longer. 

Hur-ah! Now to post and post ^^

Edit: Ah, yes. I'd like the arcade thing back too. Although, something I'm not sure I like is the egg thing under the usernames, but I guess that's just me.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 25, 2008)

Hiya, Butterfrootloops.

I liked my buttons.  Can I have the weird buttons back?  D:

also woe~~ tcg league i loevd you


----------



## nastypass (Jun 25, 2008)

Also the strikethroughs don't seem to like me.  D:


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 25, 2008)

Personal stickies I actually used but if they're too much of a bother I will live. :( Maybe.

Also, modship, please? 8D


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Why not just use the topic tracking feature instead? Much more convenient, I'd think.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2008)

Yay I guess I can finally post now :D


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes! Now everybody can register and post!


----------



## surskitty (Jun 25, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> Personal stickies I actually used but if they're too much of a bother I will live. :( Maybe.


Thread subscription's probably good enough.  Don't set it to email (unless you _want_ the stupid emails) and just check your User CP.  It's also easy to dig up all subscribed threads, too~~


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh my member's hip is quite dashing but I'd like my mod's hip back. <3

ETA: oh yeah and I liked the hack that let me make certain boards invisible. :D


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, I personally used the quick replies in PMs (they don't have them now) and alternate avatar features quite often, so it would be nice to see them back.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Jun 25, 2008)

I second the Alternate Avatar option. And quick replies, in that order.

So, what's with the eggs?


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

They're your rank. You'll become a Caterpie at 50 posts.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh ya, what about the hack that makes signatures that are too long changed to you can scroll down them individually instead of having it included in the usual scrolling (not sure if that made any sense >_>)


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

It was a hack. Guess that's another one for the list of hacks-to-be-installed. =P


----------



## OLD ACCOUNT (Jun 25, 2008)

What about that little "mod" beside a mod's username? I liked that.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

x3 There are no mods yet.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 25, 2008)

Whoot. I like the images, personally. Anyway, mod status for Wi-Fi League again would be nice.

EDIT: Oh, and genders? :D


----------



## OLD ACCOUNT (Jun 25, 2008)

There used to be one by Butterfree's name, iirc.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah, it's good to be back!

If we're talking about hacks, I'd say that I'd like Secret Admirer to be brought back. But I don't mind terribly if it isn't.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh, yeah, Secret Admirer would be nice.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

> Oh, yeah, Secret Admirer would be nice.


I agree. Having people wonder who the heck liked them is always fun <3


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Except perhaps this time, there could perhaps be an option to send a message along with your admiration? It'd certainly make the hack a lot nicer. :D


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 25, 2008)

Or even an option to _not receive them at all_ if you don't want them? :D

This is an incredibly minor and unimportant aesthetic thing, but is it possible to make it so that when you italicize/bold/underline when typing a post, it actually shows the formatting in the post-in-progress? Like it does in word processors?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 25, 2008)

Ooh ooh other idea. How about getting the last online date and "who viewed this thread" features back? Not really a major thing, but they were at least useful to me. :/


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 25, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Or even an option to _not receive them at all_ if you don't want them? :D


I hate to sound all "I hate the human race" and all, but... I second this idea. :D?

Of course, I'll go and re-admire all my previous minions, but after that I'm going back under my rock. ^^


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

> Not really a major thing, but they were at least useful to me. :


And helpful for writers, so they know more then just one person pressing the refresh button is reading their fics.


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Or even an option to _not receive them at all_ if you don't want them? :D
> 
> This is an incredibly minor and unimportant aesthetic thing, but is it possible to make it so that when you italicize/bold/underline when typing a post, it actually shows the formatting in the post-in-progress? Like it does in word processors?


There _is_ a WYSIWYG (What You See Is What You Get) editor. XD It's the button with the two As on the top right of the toolbar. You can also set it to switch to that by default in your options.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't care about the wondering. I just don't want people bothering me with them. I don't care if my forum bffs sent them, I think they're stupid. [/totally hates the human race]

And yeah, I saw that, AK, but I could've sworn that I was using Standard Mode. Hm, maybe I just didn't pay attention.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

Zora of Termina said:


> Ooh ooh other idea. How about getting the last online date and "who viewed this thread" features back? Not really a major thing, but they were at least useful to me. :/


Yeah, I agree with you there, It'd be nice to get that back. I'm just always so curious as to who is reading what threads.


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 25, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Yeah, I agree with you there, It'd be nice to get that back. I'm just always so curious as to who is reading what threads.


I too am for the return of this feature.

And I too would also like to ask that if the secret admirer system is brought back, that there be an option to turn it off. Admirers kind of bug me as is, but secret ones are even worse.


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 25, 2008)

OH! While I'm thinking about it...

I don't know if this is a hack or if it was just... default, but when someone changes their username, it would be nice to have that hover feature that shows you a person's previous username. I doubt anyone's changed theirs already, since we've only been re-opened for a day, but it'll be useful in the future.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 25, 2008)

Hoorah!

Hacks? i honestly don't know. Admirers would be nice, but I had over forty in the last forum and began to lose track of them all. Not to mention it was taking up a large amount of my signature and contributing to my scrollbar.

_Self Target: Don't get a scollbar!

_I never actually used the arcade unless someone challenged me. The adoptables were cool though, as were alternate avatars.


----------



## Altmer (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for making the new forums, this way I can come back without having to whine. :)


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 25, 2008)

The problem about alternative avatars is that it's a hack that I made which was never released on vBulletin.org, basically meaning that I have no archive of it of any sort and would have to remake the entire thing from scratch.

The "Who has read a thread" hack is already installed; the unread news function is based on that, after all. I must not have enabled it for normal members. Hmm.

The mod image is already implemented too; it was only displayed for the super moderator usergroup, which has no members at the moment.

If secret admirers are coming back, I'm going to try to add both admiration messages and the option not to receive PMs upon new secret admirers.

Did people really use the adoptables that much?

Username changing will be re-implemented; I was actually going to install that before opening the forums, but forgot.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 25, 2008)

I liked making adoptables, but I guess I won't miss them terribly. 


also, I'm glad we have tags again. funfun. =D


----------



## Cryssie (Jun 25, 2008)

I did actually use my modly powers every now and again (in recent times mostly because certain people did not understand the idea of "_this thread has been stone cold for two years, do not post in it_"), so, uh... bring on the duty.

As for hacks and other small changes, the most obvious ones have already been mentioned. I guess I'll notice the absence of the remaining hacks I really miss as I go about my forumly business and get back to ya on that.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

If the arcade could be brought back then that would be awesome, and secret admirers too. Personal stickies would be nice, but I'm fine with that not being brought back if it's too much trouble. But I'll like eat a live baby without the arcade and secret admirers.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 25, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> The problem about alternative avatars is that it's a hack that I made which was never released on vBulletin.org, basically meaning that I have no archive of it of any sort and would have to remake the entire thing from scratch.


 D: But you spent a decent amount of time on it!  That sucks.





> If secret admirers are coming back, I'm going to try to add both admiration messages and the option not to receive PMs upon new secret admirers.
> 
> Did people really use the adoptables that much?


Personally, I don't care about either one, or even the arcade.  The adoptables seemed to be mostly used by people who liked spamming the stupid thing.  :|


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 25, 2008)

I really liked the arcade. (4th highest score on one of the games!)

Secret admirers was pretty cool but I wouldn't miss it if it never came back.

I didn't really care for any of the others. Adoptables was a good idea, but I never used it and I could see why other people liked it.

We had personal stickies before? Why wasn't I informed? Oh well, I probably wouldn't have used it anyway.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 25, 2008)

Crap. No more alternate avatars? That sucks, because that was really useful for Caption the Avatar Above and for certain moods, and even if you had to use a certain avatar for like, an RP or something. :/


----------



## !zZagoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I really miss the alternate avatars...and the styles. Otherwise, I'm glad to be back! :)


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 25, 2008)

Know what else would be nice? The anchor and jump bbcode.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 25, 2008)

And forum masking.


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 25, 2008)

Some of these other things people are talking about, secret admirers and all that, I would like to see come back, but the one thing that has been really bothering me is that there is no quick reply box for responding to PMs and it's kind of irritating not to have it. I'd love to have that back.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 26, 2008)

I was never able to get that to work, though. :/ It always complained that there was no subject/recipient.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 26, 2008)

WHY DO YOU HATE ME SO??

Okay, only kidding. But I think you missed me in the re-modding thing. :D; Unless you're still offended by the whole slug guts on your wall thing... >__>


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 26, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> I was never able to get that to work, though. :/ It always complained that there was no subject/recipient.


It did that if you had WYSIWYG turned on. After turning it off, quick reply sent PMs fine.


----------



## Mhaladie (Jun 26, 2008)

One other thing that's bothering me a little is it seems like there is a new character limit on PMs, which is kind of irritating and I'm pretty sure wasn't there before. I'm not sure if there's a reason for this, but if it's not necessary maybe it could be, um, taken away? It'd be lovely.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, then, it shouldn't do that, should it? ;)


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm hoping for the Adoption Center. That seems like a nice publicity tool.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 26, 2008)

You know the egg thing under your username. How many posts to get a medapod and how many for butterfree


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 26, 2008)

It's 50 posts for Caterpie, 200 for Metapod and 1000 for Butterfree.

Increased the PM character limit to ten times what it used to be.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 26, 2008)

\o/ Thanks Flutterbree.

Also PMs~~ <3


----------



## Terry. T. (Jun 26, 2008)

We need the adoption centre! And admiring!


----------



## Zeph (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, I didn't particularly use adpotables _that_ much, but I did every now and then.

Maybe.... and this'll probably be very complicated and unnecessary, but maybe there could be some sort of system where you can post a line of code in your signature or something which would show an adoptable with it's current sprite, name and 'posts until...' thing. Or not.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 26, 2008)

Ugh.  >:| adoption center and secret admirers and arcade were just decent


Threadminning either isn't back yet or hasn't been set up to be usable by mods; forum masking would be helpful; PM quick reply was useful too.  D: at least get threadminning done aaaa


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 26, 2008)

By default, the threadmins hack isn't usable by mods. I modified it myself to be so at the earlier forums, but have yet to do so here. It is installed, however.


----------



## DeadAccount (Jun 26, 2008)

I've noticed that we don't have a 'jump to your last post' button beside threads anymore. I really miss that :|


----------



## Jade Dragonair (Jun 26, 2008)

This did not exist at the old forums, but it would be very nice to have: signature ignore lists. Some people's sigs I enjoy seeing, but at the old forums I had a ton of people on my ignore list because their signatures annoyed me. Then I'd always see the little 'you are ignoring this post' bar, and decide to look at the post anyway. :< There's gotta be a way to turn sigs off only for certain users.

Edit: Not a hack, but: Has the LIT&ADV Only roleplaying subforum been closed purposely or is it going to be coming back or what? I kinda liked it; it kept things from getting lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 27, 2008)

1000 posts are ALOT. And for a little sign saying Buterfree under your name. 
Wow some people are determined.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 27, 2008)

Why are you assuming that everyone posts merely for postcount++;?


----------



## Minish (Jun 27, 2008)

I miss the gender thing, I like to glance at it when people are talking about crushes and see if they're straight or gay. XD I mean, er, because it was very useful. It's probably been said before, but I can't be bothered to check through four pages for it.


----------



## Faltzer (Jun 27, 2008)

Secret Admirer was pretty cool at one point. Shit, I never found the one who admire'd me.

Also Dragonfree, where's mah Mothim Rank. :3


----------



## Ruby (Jun 27, 2008)

Can you remod me?


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks muchly for upping the PM limit; that was getting annoying :3

I kinda figured that the Secret Admierers hack was made a little obselete by the friends thing; I mean, if I liked someone enough to SA them, I'd surely like them enough to friend them, too.

...Or is that just me?


----------



## surskitty (Jun 27, 2008)

the secret admirers thing mostly just existed to piss people off i thought?


----------



## Faltzer (Jun 27, 2008)

surskitty said:


> the secret admirers thing mostly just existed to piss people off i thought?


Then it worked.

I must find it or I will RAAAAAAAGE.


----------



## opaltiger (Jun 27, 2008)

> I kinda figured that the Secret Admierers hack was made a little obselete by the friends thing; I mean, if I liked someone enough to SA them, I'd surely like them enough to friend them, too.


Um, I'd say the concept of a secret admirer and a friend are vastly different. o.o


----------



## Exdeath (Jun 27, 2008)

I never really saw the point of secret admirers and 'friending'; they just served to annoy me , and I never used those features. Not to mention that they were often abused.

I wouldn't mind seeing the arcade back, though. It was fun. Also, bring back the 'jump to your last post' button; it was useful for going to the last read post if you hadn't viewed the thread since you posted there.

Oh, and don't bring back adoptables. That section was a waste of space.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 27, 2008)

Uh, the point of Secret Admirers is that they're _secret_. When you friend somebody, they know who you are.


----------



## Rindiny (Jun 27, 2008)

I think I remember having a secret admirer as well, but for some reason I did not pay too much mind to it. I don't know who it was though. :0


----------



## surskitty (Jun 27, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Uh, the point of Secret Admirers is that they're _secret_. When you friend somebody, they know who you are.


The thing is, though, people were admiring everyone to find out who admired them.


----------



## Minish (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmm, not most times. I had about twenty or so admirers and I knew who most of them are simply because we just... both admired each other. xD Was there really admirer trolling going on at all?


----------



## surskitty (Jun 27, 2008)

_Yes._


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> I miss the gender thing, I like to glance at it when people are talking about crushes and see if they're straight or gay. XD I mean, er, because it was very useful. It's probably been said before, but I can't be bothered to check through four pages for it.


Agreed about the gender. Gah, sometimes I just get so confused and I don't know whether to call someone "he" or "she". It'd just be nice to know which pronoun to use.


----------



## Faltzer (Jun 27, 2008)

I would just call a member by it's username, most of the time. But yes, I think it should come back. o_o


----------



## Adriane (Jun 28, 2008)

I'd like to see the gender in postbit mostly. 

Also was a moderator of WiFi.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Jun 28, 2008)

I kept telling myself that I'd make some adoptables someday, but I guess I never got around to it. xD I won't miss it, except for one day maybe when I think regretfully that I should have done it while I had the chance. xD

...Yay for Quick Reply and scrollbars in sigs. Um... what were some mods I really liked? Well... Secret Admirer was handy because it gave me something more to put in my sig. xD Of course, I never admired anyone back, so I never ended up knowing. /regret

50 posts to Caterpie? 1000 posts to Butterfree? Surely you can't be serious. D: I don't want a Metapod by my name for that long.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 29, 2008)

> The thing is, though, people were admiring everyone to find out who admired them.


Why not put a limit on how many people a single person can admire at once, and also allow that person to change it only once per day? It'd take a while to set up, but it'd solve that problem.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 29, 2008)

That sounds like more trouble than just _not installing it again_.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 29, 2008)

For for things we need back, I agree with what everyone's said. Although, I really don't care about the Arcade, AC, and SA that much.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 1, 2008)

What about bigger avatar sizes? Just suggesting cause I cant use some of mine because the size limit is small.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 1, 2008)

People seem to miss the birthday hack; the LC is full of "It's my birthday but there was no automatic post so!"


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't see the harm in leaving that hack out. If they care for birthday threads, they can make one themselves or someone else can make one for them; otherwise there just won't be one.


----------



## Ruby (Jul 2, 2008)

The automatic birthday threads really crowded the Laughing Cupboard.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with the birthday threads...now there are heaps...[50]Zombies


----------



## surskitty (Jul 3, 2008)

WORLD NEEDS SUPERSCRIPT AND SUBSCRIPT D8


----------



## nastypass (Jul 4, 2008)

Crap that I want back:
-Postbit gender.
-LIT&ADV section of the RP's.
-Tags in the RP's that aren't just [Open] and [Closed].
D:


----------



## surskitty (Jul 5, 2008)

Walker said:


> -LIT&ADV section of the RP's.
> -Tags in the RP's that aren't just [Open] and [Closed].
> D:


There's a reason I didn't suggest to Butterfree to remake those.  'twas a bit more trouble than it was worth because quite a few people weren't very good about the tags so I'd go in and fix them and really I just got bored of it after a while!  No idea if someone else was messing with them after I stopped, but~


----------



## Falthor (Jul 5, 2008)

From Introduction Thread said:
			
		

> I see that the ASB has died due to Negrek's absence.  If I could, I may be able to start it off again, but with administrative consent (just read the announcement; that's a no-go) or create an alternative for members to RP in for the time being until Negrek returns and recreates it.  If it takes off, then maybe we can consider keeping it here.


If those people who were involved in ASB are still itching to get some battling on, I could provide some kind of alternative (as mentioned in the quoted post) for the time being, allowing those ASB'ers to be involved in a similar kind of experience.  This is only with administrative consent, of course.  If you just think that we could wait until Negrek's arrival, by all means, we could do that, too.  But this is just a suggestion.  

Thanks and adieu.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 5, 2008)

If I understand correctly, Negrek is returning in July. I don't see why you can't wait a week or two.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 5, 2008)

I didn't know that; I thought she was returning at the end of summer.  I just read the first post, and it didn't say anything about the date upon which Negrek will return.  My apologies.  Yes, I could definitely wait.  The idea is still pitched, though.  If you are at all interested, please notify me, though that is _highly_ unlikely.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 8, 2008)

sudo -i


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 28, 2008)

What I miss the most would probably have to be alternate avatars and the secret admirer feature. But that's just me~


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree with Melodic Harmony; I didn't use alternate avatars much, just for the RSP, but the Secret Admirer feature was nice.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 2, 2008)

It seems that this is the catch-all thread for forum recommendations, so I shall put it here.

Please can we have some sort of signature limit? I'm getting quite tired of all these gigantic scrolling sigs, but there are actually some interesting ones that I couldn't see if I turned sigs off completely. Butterfree's is probably about the largest that any sig can be before it gets ridiculous.


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 3, 2008)

goldenquagsire said:


> It seems that this is the catch-all thread for forum recommendations, so I shall put it here.
> 
> Please can we have some sort of signature limit? I'm getting quite tired of all these gigantic scrolling sigs, but there are actually some interesting ones that I couldn't see if I turned sigs off completely. Butterfree's is probably about the largest that any sig can be before it gets ridiculous.


There shouldn't be any sig limit because the reason some people joined is because they can actually fit some dragon eggs in and other things without it exceed the limit.


----------



## DeadAccount (Aug 3, 2008)

Shadow Lucario said:


> There shouldn't be any sig limit because the reason some people joined is because they can actually fit some dragon eggs in and other things without it exceed the limit.


When people are having to adblock or turn off signatures to keep people like you happy then it's a problem. I like keep signatures on but some people take the piss.


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't see what's wrong with the scroll bar, it takes up as much space as a normal sig.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 3, 2008)

^Yes, but when you're scrolling down, you can get caught in a bunch of oversized sigs before you reach your destination. Other than that, I don't have an opinion on this particualar subject.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 3, 2008)

Also, it looks like utter shit. I mean, come on. Take Shadow Lucario's sig: it's crowded, messy, the banners clash with each other and it's irritating to have to scroll down it all when you just wanted to read the next damn post. D:

Why can people not be happy with one image and a bit of irreverent text? And who needs those bloody dragon eggs/Pokepets? They just look stupid and kiddy.

Furthermore, practically every other forum I visit has, to one degree or another, limits on sig heights and images. Most consider a 500x200 banner with a bit of text at the bottom to be more than sufficient. In fact, some don't even allow sigs at all! Think on that, eh?


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 3, 2008)

Blastoise428 said:


> ^Yes, but when you're scrolling down, you can get caught in a bunch of oversized sigs before you reach your destination. Other than that, I don't have an opinion on this particualar subject.


On my computer, there's two separate scroll bars, one for the signatre and one for scrolling down the page.
I thought everyone had that..


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 3, 2008)

Mine does too, but I suppose it depends on what browser you're using. Because when my browser messed up for two days and I was forced to use another, there were no sig scrollbars. But this isn't the place to discuss web browsers, now is it?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 3, 2008)

Mine has two, yes. But when one scrolls down the main one, it quite often gets stuck on the sig scrollbar and one has to scroll down THAT one before one can continue. It's irritating.

Furthermore, it causes the page to load slower, although TCoD always seems to load slowly anyway. :/


----------



## Dragon_night (Aug 24, 2008)

Hmmm, I've been wondering for a while now if there was a hack on the old forums where you could hide your post count. That'd be something I'd like to have back... Or if it wasn't there in the old forums, it'd be something nice to have.


----------



## Adriane (Aug 24, 2008)

Shadow Lucario said:


> There shouldn't be any sig limit because the reason some people joined is because they can actually fit some dragon eggs in and other things without it exceed the limit.


That's a rather hideous reason to join a forum.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry for bumping, but does anyone know when the Mafia board will be up?


----------

